# Want R35 GTR Blue or Black. 2011-2012



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Really after a nice R35 GTR only want the Blue Daytona or Black Metallic not interested in other colours my personal opinion gotta have what you want.

Anyone selling or thinking of/know someone please send them my way.

No messing around from me or you, I've recently sold my R33 GTR so am ready with cash right now to buy a R35!

As original as can be no previous damage must be HPI clear and lower the mileage the better obvs.

Cheers


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello matey, hope you're well.

Will your budget stretch to a 2015 model? 
If so, we should talk 

Kindest regards,


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi mate, 

Yeah man all well hope you are too!

I could but honestly I don't want to the max budget I'm at for my own reasons is the 2011-2012 years.
I seen a 2014 red GTR on pistonheads from a reputable garage for sale and now sold at 44K the other day prices are a bit strange with these sometimes. Thanks for the offer though.

All the best.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Daytona99 said:


> Hello matey, hope you're well.
> 
> Will your budget stretch to a 2015 model?
> If so, we should talk
> ...


Hi mate,

Yeah man all well hope you are too!

I could but honestly I don't want to the max budget I'm at for my own reasons is the 2011-2012 years.
I seen a 2014 red GTR on pistonheads from a reputable garage for sale and now sold at 44K the other day prices are a bit strange with these sometimes. Thanks for the offer though.

All the best.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was a white 65 plate for about £46k on autotrader, roughly 3 weeks ago


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Skint said:


> There was a white 65 plate for about £46k on autotrader, roughly 3 weeks ago


Thanks I don't really like white cars, it has to be Blue and now I've decided the black as well as just blue i think will be hard to find in the age range I'm after


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a 2016 daytona blue on marketplace, I think 48k from memory


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Skint said:


> There’s a 2016 daytona blue on marketplace, I think 48k from memory


Where are you seeing that to? Only Daytone Blue I can see at the moment is on Autotrader for £46k and that's as 2012 plate


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

If you can find one at the right price you can wrap it blue for less than £3k? 

That way if you sell it the buyer has the choice of the original colour or the new colour it was wrapped in. Just get the person wrapping it to photograph the body work before it goes on.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

TREG said:


> If you can find one at the right price you can wrap it blue for less than £3k?
> 
> That way if you sell it the buyer has the choice of the original colour or the new colour it was wrapped in. Just get the person wrapping it to photograph the body work before it goes on.


I thought about that but being perfectly honest I don't really want to do that, thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Market place on facebook


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

I did have a look on the FB I messaged the guy but it must have sold


----------

